# My spec



## Spec V 03(Nismo) (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/oegmrots

got some pics finally.....enjoy.

Jordan


----------



## Kreeper (Jun 5, 2004)

Pretty nice. Your paint looks a lot better then mine does for an '03.

The only thing I can say is loose that bug skirt thingy.

And maybe post in the right section...


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Skirt? You mean bug deflector? I agree doesn't quite fit right. Go for that clear stick on bra stuff here's a site. But if you like it the way it is, then leave it, whatever tickles your pickle. Love the car though, that color is poppin.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

LMAO get a new air filter LOL. That BOV wanna be thing hehe.


----------



## Spec V 03(Nismo) (Apr 15, 2005)

ya i dont dig the air filter either guys....i want it gone to seriously, i dont mind the bug deflector really...i think i will keep it on for now though in a year or so i am going to go through a body kit process so then we will be taking it off.

Thanks for the feedback guys

Jordan


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Awesome car and yes, time for a new filter. And I admire your fashionable color choice 





Kreeper said:


> Pretty nice. Your paint looks a lot better then mine does for an '03.


If you need help on paint restoration, post up in the car care section or PM me or BlankGazeX and we will get you in the right direction.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nice car :thumbup: 

i also loveeeee the the storm! was it a GSi? im not kidding i like those things alot and they are the ultimate sleeper.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh, it's a Storm? Looked like an NX I was like "I would have never traded"... Nice ride though man, love that SE-R front bumper.


----------



## Spec V 03(Nismo) (Apr 15, 2005)

nope wasnt the GSI edition unfortunetly...actually if it was i probally wouldnt be on this forum. I was going to turbo my base that i owned but got bored of it. 

Jordan


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

What happened to the stock rims? Did they come included?


----------

